# Anyone Want Too Chat?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

We're in chat if any of you want to join Heather and me.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking forward to you guys coming to chat


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

don't stay away because I misspelled to (too).


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Geri come back


----------

